# Jewelry store display cases



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Again I Built these Wall units and some of the desk area but they offered to finish them. They forgot to use a prestain and got blotching. This worked out ok though because they finished everything the same and they were extremely happy with my work. I hate finishing things because it is so time consuming but if your like me and get kindof particular about the way your work turns out finish it yourself. I'm learning to take my own advise SLOWLY as i may be.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RR,
Nice job on the cases. Still looks good. If you don't want to do the finish yourself, maybe you need to educate them on the process so they don't skip a step. Or you could hookup with a good finisher that you trust and just figure them in as part of the job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Mike these cases were the 1st woodworking job I was paid for. Because of time limits and the size of the job They offered to do the finish. I said yes without realizing they had no idea. My idea of the finish would have been a sealer,two coats of stain and 4 coats of clear buffed with 0000 steel wool in between each coat. I have learned that either take the picture unfinished, offer some advise to them or finish myself. I do think theses still look good, especially when the units he would have bought for the same price were laminate with aluminum trim. still learning


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. I do agree that if you want it done right, you need to do it yourself. Great job. Red


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RR,
I think you learned a good lesson. Most people do not have a clue as how to properly finish a wooden piece let alone paint a bedroom wall. That's what makes us look like wizards.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> That's what makes us look like wizards.


I figured it was my pointy hat and cloak!:blink::laughing:

Nice job on the cabinets.
Ken


----------

